# Any other hobbies compete for your pipe/tobacco dollars?



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm curious if any of you have other hobbies that chew up your discretionary income besides pipes and tobaccos? Any other obsessions or compulsions?

I'm a serious recorded music collector. I own about 8000 CD's, about 3000 LP's and several hundred other mediums (78 RPM's, cassettes, etc). I'm way more compulsive about that than I am about pipes. I just spent a small fortune on two rare Nurse With Wound CD's - "A Handjob From The Laughing Policeman" and "The Musty Odor Of Pierced Rectums" - and NOT just because the titles are cool. 

If you have other things you amass, I'm curious if it follows any pattern. Do you like rare pipes and rare books? Common guitars and basket pipes? Harleys and Bo Nordhs only, all other need not apply?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Comic books. No ultra expensive/rare/mint editions, just a big collection.
I estimate over $25.000 spent over 15 years.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

When I was married and the kids were still at home I did most of the cooking. My wife could only cook two things, one was tuna casserole and the other wasn't. I enjoyed the creativity that cooking allowed and began to collect cookbooks. Even though I'm now divorced, the kids are grown and I rarely cook, I still continue to buy cookbooks and have hundreds of them now. I don't know if that qualifies as a hobby or if it's just a peculiar obsession.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I'm curious if any of you have other hobbies that chew up your discretionary income besides pipes and tobaccos? Any other obsessions or compulsions?
> 
> I'm a serious recorded music collector. I own about 8000 CD's, about 3000 LP's and several hundred other mediums (78 RPM's, cassettes, etc). I'm way more compulsive about that than I am about pipes. I just spent a small fortune on two rare Nurse With Wound CD's - "A Handjob From The Laughing Policeman" and "The Musty Odor Of Pierced Rectums" - and NOT just because the titles are cool.
> 
> If you have other things you amass, I'm curious if it follows any pattern. Do you like rare pipes and rare books? Common guitars and basket pipes? Harleys and Bo Nordhs only, all other need not apply?


Oh man, great question. I have a lot of hobbies that compete. To name a few, I own a motorcycle and am always adding something to it, and I am a hobbyist woodworker. My wife and I also do A LOT of backpacking with our 2 dogs. Cigar and pipe smoking is going to add a whole new dimension to our nights by the campfire!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a mix of things. Mostly I think its about spending money more than anything else. Tools, CDs, surplus rifles, books, an occasional trip and other odds and ends. Anymore though I'm just so freaking busy (or feel that way) and I don't have time or energy for much so when I do get some freetime its spent working with my dogs or more often watching TV or just taking a nap, none of which cost me anything.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

food


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Firearms !
I like target shooting , Mostly Pistol .


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiking, craft beer, brewing, caving, hunting and fishing


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been seen drag racing, playing with old trucks, playing in bands, collecting some records, fly fishing, camping, collecting/drinking good whiskey, and brewing beer.

I am a busy boy.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Fishing and booze. Thankfully my guitar buying has waned over the past few years.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Earley said:


> Fishing and booze. Thankfully my guitar buying has waned over the past few years.


I haven't bought any guitar gear in ages either...and my wallet thanks me every day.:roll:


----------



## brianv (Aug 17, 2009)

My friends and family all can speak to the fact that I have ADD and while I'm focused on cigars this year in the past it has been: Fly Fishing, Skiing, Hiking, Hunting, Mountain Biking, Motocross, Guitars, Etc.

(and somehow I can incorporate puffing on a nice stogie into all of the above mentioned hobbies haha)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Other than books and a cat or two, which are always around me, I seem to go through just one obsession at a time. I've done coins, stamps, recordings (both rock vinyl and jazz CDs), comic books to an extreme obsession, and various other things over the course of time. Right now, it looks like pipes are the coming thing...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

It's seasona.

Firearms... I have a new walk-in saferoom at the new house



Fishing... Good bass fishing here in Florida (even this tiny 1 pounder)



Banjo... I have no musical talent, no rhythm, but I'm fascinated with the banjo. I have a 1926 Gibson flat-top conversion and a custom-built 5-string



Mid-engined sports cars... I've been restoring an old Porsche for years

Now Cigars...


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

brianv said:


> My friends and family all can speak to the fact that I have ADD and while I'm focused on cigars this year in the past it has been: Fly Fishing, Skiing, Hiking, Hunting, Mountain Biking, Motocross, Guitars, Etc.
> 
> (and somehow I can incorporate puffing on a nice stogie into all of the above mentioned hobbies haha)


Glad to know I am not the only one with the problem!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Haven't since January but traveling is my other thing. A few years ago I started getting real sick and found out my youth was catching up with all my bad habits. So since all I have ever done is worked I decided I would take at least two international trips a years. I have two months to get another in, LOL

Other than that, naw I have all I need, don't care much about fancy stuff just tools, cigars and electronics.


Great Thread!


----------



## spsurfin (Oct 26, 2009)

*POKER :first: *

I also love to read...books are not cheap anymore.


----------



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

spsurfin said:


> *POKER :first: *
> 
> I also love to read...books are not cheap anymore.


Making pipes.... waiting on some briar to show up any day now! Man it's getting spendy setting up my shop.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

SidRox7 said:


> Making pipes.... waiting on some briar to show up any day now! Man it's getting spendy setting up my shop.


Any pictures of your pipes? 

I guess mine are collecting dvds (or blu-rays lately, got a 40" Full-HD lcd-tv + a blu-ray player) and definitely cooking, my wife is useless in the kitchen.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I haven't bought any guitar gear in ages either...and my wallet thanks me every day.:roll:


I heard that, guys! I even gave my two sons each one of my guitars. It was as much a gesture of personal release from bondage as it was a fatherly gesture. LOL!

I haven't bought a guitar in almost 3 years but there's a '56 Les Paul Goldtop with the soapbar pickups here in my neighborhood that is literally screaming for me to buy it. Anyone got a spare 3 grand?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

spsurfin said:


> *POKER :first: *
> 
> I also love to read...books are not cheap anymore.


Buy used books from amazon.com. That's where I buy about 75% of my CD's. You can get a lot of good stuff cheap there because the secondary market sellers are always competing with one another on price. I just bought 4 old hardback books there for a total of about $13 plus shipping.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Golf uses up allot of my money....coins and stamps used to...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Traveling, and collecting rare and different alcohol. Cigars and booze have become an obsession in the same way to me. I like to know that when my wife and I are having guests over (something we do alot) then I can offer them a nice drink and a nice cigar. Not to mention that I will have one of each myself even when guest are not around.


----------



## RobertWest (Oct 3, 2009)

Booze.

For years I was strictly a beer drinker, never had much use for booze. So, a while back I decided to give it a try. Well, the obvious first question is, "What do I try?". The answer was "everything". Yep, I have embarked on an expedition across the liquor store and the only things I avoid are the super-expensive liquors and the cheap bottom-shelf, plastic bottled stuff.

I picked up my first bottle of Gin (New Amsterdam on the advice of the girl at the liquor store) today and will probably have my first martini tonight. 

I've already been through the vodka, rum (light,dark, and spiced), and the bourbon.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

spent a LOT of money on espresso gear the past 4-5 years, and still spend quite a bit of time brewing the perfect cup. before that it was dvds - now blu-rays. 
cigars has taken over most of the budget now .. although rum is also beginning to be a serious competitor (gone from 0 to 7 different rums since beginning of summer ..) gotta love cigars and rum and a good movie while drinking espresso


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Have 2 major money pits;

1. A semi-homemade harley a 1984 softail with a 107" S&S super sidewinder Engine I put in myself.










The second is a back yard rail road;
the vid is kinda shaky, I was multi-tasking, camwera in one hand & throttle controls in the other.
YouTube - 100 0519


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Buy used books from amazon.com. That's where I buy about 75% of my CD's. You can get a lot of good stuff cheap there because the secondary market sellers are always competing with one another on price. I just bought 4 old hardback books there for a total of about $13 plus shipping.


Or, you can also go to the library and hope you find a book you want. The libraries here is so cal always have $1 books for sale. I picked up a bunch of Tom Clancys, Stephen King and Ann Rice for $1/ea.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gardening
Reading
XBOX


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Great topic! Golf and the DIY home improvement tools have been taking most of my money lately. Golf and cigars go hand in hand so if I'm golfing I'm buying a cigar for the most part 

Good bye wallet ...

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

R/C Airplanes


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I've made a concerted effort over the past few years to simplify my life and save more/spend less. I was in the book biz for many years so I had amassed a huge collection and did DVD reviews on the side so I had thousands of those as well. I sold off most of both collections and now satisfy those craving through rentals and visits to the Goodwill. Pipes and tobacco are the one area where I spend any real money these days and even that is kept under tight control.


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Living is my other hobby...spend most if not all my other cash doing just that...it kinda sucks but until I graduate in May I'm stuck making 9/hr. and working part time.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Handguns
Mountain Biking
Golf
PS3
Working out/Supplements


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

StufnPuf said:


> Living is my other hobby...spend most if not all my other cash doing just that...it kinda sucks but until I graduate in May I'm stuck making 9/hr. and working part time.


I hear that! Most of my other money goes towards regular expenses, I have limited disposable income for now.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Music. I'm a big collector of vinyl records. BTW, I love Nurse With Wound. I have Alas The Madonna Does Not Function on vinyl and some other 45's.

Right now, I want to buy everything in this ebay seller's inventory...

eBay Store - CRUCIAL BLAST: Avant Post Metal, Doom Metal Sludge, Noise Improv


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Old_Salt said:


> Have 2 major money pits;
> 
> 1. A semi-homemade harley a 1984 softail with a 107" S&S super sidewinder Engine I put in myself.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous! I think I miss working on bikes more than riding them...


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm an opera singer by trade, so most of my money (beside paying off college) goes towards travel and buying scores for productions.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

msullivan said:


> I'm an opera singer by trade, so most of my money (beside paying off college) goes towards travel and buying scores for productions.


That's awesmome!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I heard that, guys! I even gave my two sons each one of my guitars. It was as much a gesture of personal release from bondage as it was a fatherly gesture. LOL!
> 
> I haven't bought a guitar in almost 3 years but there's a '56 Les Paul Goldtop with the soapbar pickups here in my neighborhood that is literally screaming for me to buy it. Anyone got a spare 3 grand?


I really hope that isn't a REAL 56 Gold top for 3g's....otherwise I am about to sell some stuff and haul ass out to the midwest to try and track that sucker down!:shocked:

I assume it is a reissue.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

msullivan said:


> I'm an opera singer by trade, so most of my money (beside paying off college) goes towards travel and buying scores for productions.


How interesting. Is it really true that it's not over until the fat lady sings?


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Aviation - average of 150 an hour for a little cessna 172. Ouch.


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

Great thread. I have waaaaaay too many hobbies. To name a few:
-Fishing (saltwater [striper, salmon, halibut, sturgeon, shark, etc.]/freshwater [LM bass, SM bass, trout, catfish, crappie, etc.])
-Tropical fish (saltwater reef)
-Boating (ski boat for wakeboarding, waterskiing, etc)
-Traveling (wifezilla makes me do this)
-Eating good food (wifezilla makes me do this)
-Gunsmithing
-RC Cars (I race them at a local track)
-Mountain biking
-and a few more I can't think of at the moment...

I rarely have any time to just relax. Maybe that's why my blood pressure is so high


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh striper fishing ... how I miss living on the coast. Now I'm getting used to the fly fishing thing here in Colorado. Huge learning curve.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Reverie Forest said:


> Aviation - average of 150 an hour for a little cessna 172. Ouch.


Wow, has it gotten that high? It was bad enough when I flew in the late 90's but that's really high. What's a gallon of avgas going for today?

It's worth every penny though.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Wow, has it gotten that high? It was bad enough when I flew in the late 90's but that's really high. What's a gallon of avgas going for today?
> 
> It's worth every penny though.


Out here, as low as $4 and as high as $5. But as soon as I've gotten my instructor's certificate, I shouldn't have too much reason to worry about it. ray2:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Reverie Forest said:


> Out here, as low as $4 and as high as $5. But as soon as I've gotten my instructor's certificate, I shouldn't have too much reason to worry about it. ray2:


That sounds like a plan. Good for you. CFIs are the backbone of aviation, and it will sure be nice to get paid to fly!


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cycling (which has been too neglected in the past 8 mo hwell
Fishing
Brewin Beer


----------



## fr33z3r.burn (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont know about "hobby", but the ol' wife sure does compete for dem' dollars!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

fr33z3r.burn said:


> I dont know about "hobby", but the ol' wife sure does compete for dem' dollars!


:amen:

And if wife reads this ... I'm sleeping on :behindsofa:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought a house in 2005. I'm always finding something that needs to be fixed on it. 

I've camped all my life. Loved backpacking, tent camping, all of it. I recently hit 40, and while I'm still frind (mostly) with sleeping in the tent, my wife convinced me that it's time for a travel trailer. So, we bought a 24 foot hybrid. It's amazing that these self-contained trailers need so much more stuff. Now, what am I going to do with my thousands of dollars worth of camping gear!!

Also my wife is from Poland, so we tend to plan trips there. We just recently got back from another, and are considering staying for a month a couple years down the road.

That's it for now, thankfully. I'm sure something else will take my attention (and funds) shortly.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have other hobbies, but they don't take any of my money...
i guess my answer would be "no".
i would love that it would be a "yes", but i think that would come down to having more disposable income nowadays.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> R/C Airplanes


Always wanted to do this! God forbid I start that too.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a bit hobby addicted. So here goes:

SCUBA (although I just got started with this)
Paintball
all things Games Workshop (worked there for 5 years to help feed this addiction)
PC Modding
Video Gaming in general (mostly WOW now)
Home Improvements / Power tools
Comic Books
CCG's


----------



## Robudda723 (Oct 6, 2009)

My family says my Hobby is Hobbies. I just enjoy many things. Cars, Racing, Building, learning about anything I can. Just like cigars now. Besides for the enjoyment and relaxation of smoking them, I really enjoy learning about them. How they are made the different taste, etc.

Rob


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I enjoy Xbox 360 online, collecting movies, and of course my two pet snakes a ball python and a leusistic texas rat snake.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

scotch, cars , and college football!

I have an extensive single malt collection, 4 modified cars, and follow OU to most all thier games.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Diving/Spearfishing.
Drinking.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

photography
guns, just built an ar15
reading, mostly fantasy
cars/racing, have a Camaro and help a buddy who races.


----------



## brianv (Aug 17, 2009)

kellzey said:


> It's seasona.
> 
> Firearms... I have a new walk-in saferoom at the new house
> 
> ...


I hope you have a humidor and some ventilation in that safe room of yours! I bet it would be nice and simple to set a couple drawers up with some beads and some cedar to make it easy lol


----------



## evan (Aug 20, 2009)

Firearms, hunting, fishing, beagling, kayaking....


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a couple hobbies a very large cigar collection, a fully stocked wood shop, model trains LGB and HO scale, and my 58 MGA Roadster which was bought in 1997 that me and the wife did a complete frame off restoration. With pipes and tobacco that pretty much takes up my hobby money.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

bourbon, guitar/music


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

They're not, hobbies but I bought a fixer upper last year, and I'm getting married next September, so between those 2 things there's not a lot of extra cash lying around.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> They're not, hobbies but I bought a fixer upper last year, and I'm* getting married next September*, so between those 2 things there's not a lot of extra cash lying around.


Getting married ... now THERES an expensive hobby coming up! :doh:


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

:amen:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Getting married ... now THERES an expensive hobby coming up! :doh:


This is very true.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> They're not, hobbies but I bought a fixer upper last year, and I'm getting married next September, so between those 2 things there's not a lot of extra cash lying around.


You're getting married next year??!!?!?

Damn, I didn't even know you were sick!!!

(am I mixing my cliches... hmm... it sounds right but doesn't seem to fit for some reason.... )

 Congrats, man!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> You're getting married next year??!!?!?
> 
> Damn, I didn't even know you were sick!!!
> 
> ...


Wait, I think I have it! "I didn't even know he was sick" is what people say when they heard someone has died.

Death...marriage... marriage...death... ok, I thought I had some distinction but never mind....


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

DJ stuff. Buying vinyl is killer. $5-$12 per record (which typically would have 1-2 songs with remix(es), a capella, and/or an instrumental version on it). Recently, I've switched over to digital, but I needed to buy a laptop and the hardware to interface the laptop w/ my turntables. Downloading music is so much more convenient and cheaper, but I still like to dig through crates for rare gems, especially jazz records.

Also, computer stuff, and climbing gear (not so much these days though), and food. Delicious food.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I just started smoking pipes (but been smoking cigars for a while). Mountain bikes and photography. Man, those Canon L lenses are $$$.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I collect children as a hobby, dmkerr. Larger than rare stamps and less fragile than exotic butterflies, children collecting is nonetheless a challenging, irritating and costly hobby that takes resources from funner things with greater rewards for the old and selfish. In fact, it looks like I get a new-to-me (mostly grown-up) one as early as next week. The mind boggles.

There's the moped, which is a great pastime posing as an economical means of travel. And coffee. I pour money into coffee (and ways for roasting coffee) so I can pour the coffee into me, my family and friends.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm adding one more member to the pack and will post a pic when I get back from Nashville on Friday
I know this looks like a gangsta rap CD cover (ala dogs shooting pool) but what can I say? What up Dog?


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a great shot of the dogs. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I collect children as a hobby, dmkerr. Larger than rare stamps and less fragile than exotic butterflies, children collecting is nonetheless a challenging, irritating and costly hobby that takes resources from funner things with greater rewards for the old and selfish. In fact, it looks like I get a new-to-me (mostly grown-up) one as early as next week. The mind boggles.


I've got three teens I'd like to add to your collection. They come with electric guitars, drum sets and attitudes at no extra charge. They don't smoke pipes, drink coffee or ride motorcycles so they won't be digging into your various stashes. 10 cents apiece or all 3 for a quarter. They all have cell phones; tell 'em to call me if they ever miss me, or they can just email me.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

You can make pipes AND you own German Shepherds??? Did I ever mention that I wanted to be you? 

For some reason, I always feel most like myself when I'm pretending to be someone else.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> You can make pipes AND you own German Shepherds??? Did I ever mention that I wanted to be you?
> 
> For some reason, I always feel most like myself when I'm pretending to be someone else.


LOL. Rat terriers are so much easier to manage and they don't eat as much. Now that I'm feeling better I need to finish your pipe soon, that and the other three that are sitting there half finished. Soon, Dan-o, soon :eyebrows:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Major collector operator of Prewar Lionel Trains, riding/buying motorcycles. I buy, sell, repair Lionels, and have built up a really nice business... Another plus, the bikes are the warm weather toys, and the trains are the cold weather ones. Works out well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I've got three teens I'd like to add to your collection. They come with electric guitars, drum sets and attitudes at no extra charge. They don't smoke pipes, drink coffee or ride motorcycles so they won't be digging into your various stashes. 10 cents apiece or all 3 for a quarter. They all have cell phones; tell 'em to call me if they ever miss me, or they can just email me.


Now be fair; tell him about the $10,000 restocking charge if he changes his mind...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> ...
> There's the moped, ...


What kind of moped has a speedometer that goes upto 140 MPH? :razz:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Now be fair; tell him about the $10,000 restocking charge if he changes his mind...


Sorry, we are unable to accept returns on these products. It's a $10K fee simply for making the request to return.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> LOL. Rat terriers are so much easier to manage and they don't eat as much. Now that I'm feeling better I need to finish your pipe soon, that and the other three that are sitting there half finished. Soon, Dan-o, soon :eyebrows:


I'll bet you never need to buy lawn fertilizer! :rotfl:

Take your time on the pipe. I've got a few others to keep my company while I wait! :banana:

Hmmm... now that I look at it more closely, that banana dance looks a little obscene!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Major collector operator of Prewar Lionel Trains, riding/buying motorcycles. I buy, sell, repair Lionels, and have built up a really nice business... Another plus, the bikes are the warm weather toys, and the trains are the cold weather ones. Works out well.


Do you have one of those gi-normous train mini cities in your basement with train stuff and little buildings and people and things? How about posting some pics? I love that stuff, but I don't need another expensive hobby so I simply live vicariously through others


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

All things Coffee and computers take a good part of my expendable income. 

But PAD and TAD are really starting to make inroads into that budget. I am getting a bit hooked on cellaring of late. And I think everyone here is a sucker for a good pipe deal.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

In no particular order:

Backpacking - 20 pounds of titanium and carbon gadgets to make life comfortable while hiking and then sleeping 10 miles up a mountain. Constantly buying lighter versions of existing gadgets so you have the free weight to add a new gadget to the arsenal.

Computers & Computer Gaming - Upgrading and rebuilding the 4 PCs and a Windows Home Server in my house

Booze - Bourbon, Scotch, Irish, Gin, Rum, Beer

Coffee - Roasting & Brewing in all conceivable variations

Tea - Primarily Oolong from Taiwan

Fly Fishing - Fly Tying, Rod Building, countless gadgets

Flashlights - I have way too many, yet 3 are on the way from Hong Kong now. (must have R2 bin Cree emitter)

R/C Cars - 1/10th & 1/18th scale brushless motors Lithium Polymer batteries - VROOM CRASH!

Lighters - yes they are tremendously useful for tobacco consumption. I can't claim they aren't their own hobby though. Last week I had to take 9 lighters out of my car door to get to the pocket knife I had down at the bottom. The reason I needed the pocket knife? To open a clam pack containing.... a lighter.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

txmatt said:


> Tea - Primarily Oolong from Taiwan


Where do you buy your teas? I've been a big fan of Adagio for the last several years, but I'd like to check out any other vendors...that doesn't include teavana.


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting question. One of my other hobbies is knitting, and I do spend a bit on yarns, needles, and such.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I have been seen drag racing, playing with old trucks, playing in bands, collecting some records, fly fishing, camping, collecting/drinking good whiskey, and brewing beer.
> 
> I am a busy boy.


Like THIS!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Just to follow up, here's the pup I added to the pack this weekend.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Davetopay said:


>


Emotional connection to the music or did you just find out Mrs "Topay" flushed your Castello down the toilet? :rofl:

Do you own stock in the BC Rich company or do you just love their guitars? I bought my son a "Bich" and he loves it!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a killer thread. I am getting verklempt just thinking about how we are bonding more and more (at least in my mind). Tissue please!

***

Wow. 
RC Airplanes. I have a vision of us attaching some type of combustible device, filling it with pipe tobacco and swooping in on unsuspecting crowds and having them enjoy some of the smells of the hobby. MAKE IT HAPPEN!

***

Dr. Moo
Spine tingling thoughts of you getting dressed up in full police garb and impersonating a CHIPS dude and stopping cars with violations of...
Officer Moo: "Are you smoking a pipe?"
Unsuspecting: "NO?!?!?"
Ocifer Oom: "TICKET!"

***

Hatters dog collection looks fun.
My girlfriends beauty big American Staffordshire Terrier (150 Lbs of lovable Heft) passed away recently and she just got a miniature Chihuahua Pincher mix and I love that little guy to death, although I miss the Big Lug as well.

***

Me Hobbies.
Well, Pipe Smoking and loving it so much and deciding to give back to the hobby by helping to market and promote the West Coast Pipe Show the past few months was taking up a bunch of my time even though I loved absolutely every minute of it.

Next in line is the world's greatest sport - HOCKEY!
I write for Inside Hockey and also take pictures for them while covering my local NHL team the SJ Sharks. Love Photography and have not been doing enough of it lately and hope to soon start a project of shooting pipes once I convince GL Pease to tell me some of his secrets of shooting pipes.

Last but not least is Scuba Diving.
You guys realize that there are in fact TWO MAIN ENVIRONMENTS on this planet. One above water and one under water. We Have TWO WORLDS on this one planet and the one less explored is so utterly amazing and breathtaking its mind blowing and incredible. If you get a chance to pop a tank on your back and go down 80-120 feet. DO IT! You will never be able to regret it and you will instantly be hooked.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Gorgeous Pup Hatter but do you really need to put the Poop Shot in here. :ask:
although I am kidding. Poop Is Good.
You know that new Purina Commercial.
"I AM A GOOD POOPER"
Funny as hell.:thumb:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

MasonM said:


> Interesting question. One of my other hobbies is knitting, and I do spend a bit on yarns, needles, and such.


Tell us more Mason.
What do you knit?


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

For me it is diving, freediving, spearfishing, camping, hiking, hunting, shooting, computer gaming. About a dozen more i have let go because i had no time for. Always have to keep busy.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

A little thing called the Mortgage!


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

When I'm not on one of these, I'm playing with guns, cooking or taking pictures of something.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

David M said:


> Gorgeous Pup Hatter but do you really need to put the Poop Shot in here. :ask:
> although I am kidding. Poop Is Good.
> You know that new Purina Commercial.
> "I AM A GOOD POOPER"
> Funny as hell.:thumb:


He held that pose so long I couldn't resist the temptation to take a picture. He's just adapting to a change in diet, hasn't had grits with his dogfood since he crossed the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Emotional connection to the music or did you just find out Mrs "Topay" flushed your Castello down the toilet? :rofl:
> 
> Do you own stock in the BC Rich company or do you just love their guitars? I bought my son a "Bich" and he loves it!


Personally (and this is just my personal opinion of course) but I never understanded the liking of BC Richs. Ibanez's either for that matter, with the one exception being the jem (steve vai's signature guitar). I've always been more of a fender man myself. Or les pauls if I'm playing something heavier, but like I said, that's just me.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Hawnted said:


> Oh man, great question. I have a lot of hobbies that compete. To name a few, I own a motorcycle and am always adding something to it, and I am a hobbyist woodworker. My wife and I also do A LOT of backpacking with our 2 dogs. Cigar and pipe smoking is going to add a whole new dimension to our nights by the campfire!


Motorcycle here too. My '09 Road King is my primary transportion year around but it's also my THERAPY. I love to ride more than anything. The thrill and rush of riding is just beyond words...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

KBibbs said:


> Personally (and this is just my personal opinion of course) but I never understanded the liking of BC Richs. Ibanez's either for that matter, with the one exception being the jem (steve vai's signature guitar). I've always been more of a fender man myself. Or les pauls if I'm playing something heavier, but like I said, that's just me.


The BC Rich guitars have a unique look, and the Bich is the perfect look for metalcore, which is what my son plays. Ibanez also makes modern looking guitars, although my introduction to them was copies of strats, teles and Les Pauls.

A tobacco burst Les Paul Special holds no interest for most teenagers today. Who cares what Peter Green or Mike Bloomfield played? Even the Gold Tops aren't interesting, even though Page played one. If you're going to play metal, you have to look the part!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> The BC Rich guitars have a unique look, and the Bich is the perfect look for metalcore, which is what my son plays. Ibanez also makes modern looking guitars, although my introduction to them was copies of strats, teles and Les Pauls.
> 
> A tobacco burst Les Paul Special holds no interest for most teenagers today. Who cares what Peter Green or Mike Bloomfield played? Even the Gold Tops aren't interesting, even though Page played one. If you're going to play metal, you have to look the part!


I understand that, I guess I've just never been one for BC Richs. For me, Whitesnake, Judas Priest, Ozzy, Pantera, and Black Label Society are heavy enough...and you don't see any of them playing BC Richs. No offense to them or anything, I've just never played one that I have been very fond of. 
...I suppose this also goes to say that guitars compete for my dollars as well.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

KBibbs said:


> I understand that, I guess I've just never been one for BC Richs. For me, Whitesnake, Judas Priest, Ozzy, Pantera, and Black Label Society are heavy enough...and you don't see any of them playing BC Richs. No offense to them or anything, I've just never played one that I have been very fond of.
> ...I suppose this also goes to say that guitars compete for my dollars as well.


Those bands aren't even heavy anymore!  Now it's bands I've never heard of with weird, violent or disgusting names that scream different words in one note that's harsh and guttural. Guitar chords are guitar dischords. Frankly, it doesn't matter what kind of guitar you use for this kind of music as long as it looks cool. With the stratospheric level of distortion they use, I couldn't tell a Gretsch Country Gentleman from a Steinberger.

Same here with guitars, although I had been good. I did just buy a Gibson ES-345, however. Quite honestly, I think this an my Strat will take care of all my electric needs.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Those bands aren't even heavy anymore!  Now it's bands I've never heard of with weird, violent or disgusting names that scream different words in one note that's harsh and guttural. Guitar chords are guitar dischords. Frankly, it doesn't matter what kind of guitar you use for this kind of music as long as it looks cool. With the stratospheric level of distortion they use, I couldn't tell a Gretsch Country Gentleman from a Steinberger.
> 
> Same here with guitars, although I had been good. I did just buy a Gibson ES-345, however. Quite honestly, I think this an my Strat will take care of all my electric needs.


That's true, it's appearantly all about like finnish underground black metal bands and what not. The only one that comes to mind for me is Dimmu Borgier (no clue if the second word is spelled remotely close). I've never really been into that stuff though. I'll take some Frampton, CCR, REO speedwagon, Tom Petty, Jethro Tull, or Foreigner over any of that any day


----------



## Punkonjunk (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha, I'd die to be able to afford a real pipe collection. What qualifies something as a "rare pipe"?

I spend too much money on computer components. I also waste a lot of money on magic the gathering online (Gosh, I know) and hookah tobacco. aaaaaand... I repair DS's and PSP, because mine break so much. So I spend a ton of money on that. 
Really though, pipe tobacco is my greatest vice, or at least, some would consider it so. I love smoking, and rarely go more than 30 minutes without smoking a bowl of something delicious.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Photography and Mountain biking----kids!


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

right now MW2 on my PS3


----------



## Punkonjunk (Nov 15, 2009)

KBibbs said:


> That's true, it's appearantly all about like finnish underground black metal bands and what not. The only one that comes to mind for me is Dimmu Borgier (no clue if the second word is spelled remotely close). I've never really been into that stuff though. I'll take some Frampton, CCR, REO speedwagon, Tom Petty, Jethro Tull, or Foreigner over any of that any day


Haha, kids and thier music, yeah? The idea of underground has been dead a long time, and something I kind of resent. I've always avoided the whole metal scene, though.
I spent a ton of money on my theremin, which I enjoy immensely. A high end nice one that isn't from the 20's will cost you like 500 bucks, so it's not a super pricy instrument. Mine only cost like 250, and I love it, just wish I didn't suck at it so bad.
Haha, ok, can't post links yet.
Go look up ave maria thomas grillo on youtube, the title of the video is THEREMIN CONCERT ON BURNS B3 DELUXE, and I seriously wish I was that good. I love ave maria. of course it's not perfect, but seriously, that instrument is insane.


----------

